# Can I Have Help With An Xlerator To Convert Into A T-Jet??



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Hey guys, what does it take to do a transformation. I have a few Xlerators and would like a couple of screamering T-Jets. The one's I have are the Copper bar type not the enclosed gear cluster.

Anyone know where I can get some info? I did a search and didn't find anything really.

Thanks


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

check here, starting at post #111:

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=270205&page=8

i've done 4 or 5 of these and they are kinda hit or miss for me. a couple are just a little faster than a good Tjet, a couple are absolute screaming banshees. i think it just depends on whether or not the XL motor you choose "likes" the Tjet chassis you choose. i am NOT an expert, maybe someone else will chime in with some of the black art voodoo to this...

i can answer more questions later if you have them, but right now we're late to a barbeque. again, i'm not an expert, i just happen to have tried a few...

--rick


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

ParkRNDL said:


> check here, starting at post #111:
> 
> http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=270205&page=8
> 
> ...




Rick that is awsome!!! You amaze me.

Thanks and i'm going to hit it!!!


----------

